# Suspicions about honey straining (or: paranoia in the honey room)...



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Following my mentor's practice, I have hitherto strained all the honey that I have produced. I have tasted various types of honey _before _straining and _after_; have done this, I say, somewhat obsessively; and _in all cases _I might swear that something is lost in the richness and complexity of the honey's flavor, after the honey has been strained. 

Now, I am well aware that this might be simply my fantasy, which is, after all, all too capable of distorting reality to its whims; so I wanted to consult the experience and knowledge of the forum's beekeepers. Is there any real basis at all to the difference that I am perceiving? or am I suffering from mild gastronomic hallucinations?

John


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What is your strainer size? Not sure what I use, but I kind of just decap into the extractor, so all that I can see that is left is just cappings wax, and it's fairly fine, probably 200 micron.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The more air comes in contact the more light floral essences you lose. It's why comb honey is still popular and why some people think cappings honey tastes better (didn't get slung through the air in the extractor) or crush and strain tastes better. But the least loss is comb honey... where you break it open with your teeth...


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> What is your strainer size? Not sure what I use, but I kind of just decap into the extractor, so all that I can see that is left is just cappings wax, and it's fairly fine, probably 200 micron.


Unfortunately, I'm not sure either, JRG13, as this is equipment that my mentor bought long ago. I can certainly check with him - but unless he has some decided opinion on which size is superior, his memory for such things might be less than reliable. How do the different sizes influence the resultant honey?

John


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> The more air comes in contact the more light floral essences you lose. It's why comb honey is still popular and why some people think cappings honey tastes better (didn't get slung through the air in the extractor) or crush and strain tastes better. But the least loss is comb honey... where you break it open with your teeth...


Mr. Bush, I did not know that. Thank you for informing me. And that does explain why honey taken directly out of the beehive is the best honey I've ever eaten. 

Now that I'm thinking about it, many of my impromptu flavor tests have been made before _extraction, _but after _straining, _so that a part of the difference I am noting (_if _I am really noting any difference at all) might be due, not to straining, but to extraction... I obviously had not thought of it before, being ignorant of this relation between light floral esseances and air. 

I believe I read on your site that you once did nothing other than crush and strain, Mr. Bush. Did you by any chance notice a simplification in honey flavor, when you began to extract?

John


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can tell the difference even when I extract between the cappings honey and the extracted. Yes extracted has lost some of the more delicate flavors compared to cappings honey or crush and strain. But even those have lost some compared to comb honey. That is not to say that extracted honey tastes bad, it just has lost some of the more delicate aromas.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> I can tell the difference even when I extract between the cappings honey and the extracted. Yes extracted has lost some of the more delicate flavors compared to cappings honey or crush and strain. But even those have lost some compared to comb honey. That is not to say that extracted honey tastes bad, it just has lost some of the more delicate aromas.



Ive noted that this is most notable when pairing with other certain foods (cheeses, wines, yogurts, cereals, etc.). This household loves comb honey. Heck, dedicating a significant number of our new hives next season as foundationless just for that!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

My grandson loves to talk me into "loaning" him a frame when I'm harvesting honey or have stored honey from a dead out. He runs his finger tip up through the cells, sticks his finger in his mouth and closes his eyes - the little munchkin maybe a step or two ahead of the old guy on finding the best honey being harvested.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Eikel said:


> My grandson loves to talk me into "loaning" him a frame when I'm harvesting honey or have stored honey from a dead out. He runs his finger tip up through the cells, sticks his finger in his mouth and closes his eyes - the little munchkin maybe a step or two ahead of the old guy on finding the best honey being harvested.


Talk about making memories that will last a life time for the little guy. :thumbsup:


----------

